# falling in stories



## nickslandscaping (Jan 19, 2005)

Anyone have a falling in story?


----------



## Troller1 (Oct 15, 2004)

One time, at band camp, when I was young, I had this really fat girlfriend. Once when we were.............Oh, never mind, you mean falling through the ice?


----------



## wishiniwerefishin (Sep 15, 2004)

Nothin too serious, just stepped into a 10" when i was younger, went in up to the hip on that leg. Pretty damn cold, thats what i remember. Look out for those 10"ers, they can break your ankle.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Never fell into a lake before... but 2 years ago while deer hunting I was walking across a "frozen" slough because i saw a small buck lay down in there and it wasn't that big couldn't have been more than 75 yards across or less and fell through up to my waist. Man that was cold!!!!
Oh and then there was the time this year i had to wade out in like 30 degree water to retrieve my duck dekes....man i need some good waiters!
Never been that cold in my life. :lol: 
Oh well i got to laugh at my buddy when he had to do the same to put them out so it was worth it

:beer:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Last year on Devils Lake the ice was real bad in spots and there were layers of ice sandwiched between a layer of water in spots where we had our permanent house. You would be driving along and bust through the top layer and drop down about a foot before you hit the good ice below. Talk about scary for that split second you thought you were going down.

[siteimg]412[/siteimg]


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

wishiniwerefishin said:


> Nothin too serious, just stepped into a 10" when i was younger, went in up to the hip on that leg. Pretty damn cold, thats what i remember. Look out for those 10"ers, they can break your ankle.


Did that the other night  Lucky it wasn't cold out.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Simonson and I were out a couple years ago on ashtabula and I end up stepping though with the same leg twice. The water below was about 30 feet deep.


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

Unfortunately I have fallen through more times than I care to mention. The one that skeared me the most was. I was fishing with my dad and his buddy. It was late in the season and the ice on the main lake was 13" thick. The problem was that the ice from the bank out 10 feet was bowed down and had all kinds of water over it. We were wearing hip boots to get on the ice 'cuz we were pounding the big slab crappies. So my dad went across the run way first then his buddy, I was next across. I was wearing my wafers 'cuz they were warmer, and all I had. As I was walking out on the same path they took right before me, all of a sudden I was wet and cold. I went all the way to the bottom, 13' of water. I got my waders off, luckily, and figured I'd just have to shoot up hard and fast. Luckily I made it thru the same lil' 14"Ø that I fell thru. As my hands hit the air my dad and his budyy litteraly tossed me out of the water, and I ended up flying about 10'. We grabbed what we could and got back on dry land and into the truck. We called it a day, but we were all back out there the next morning bright and early. We did mark the hole before we left to make sure no one else fell thru. That was the scariest thing that's ever happened to me in my life.


----------



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

I fell through on Lake of the Woods in Ontario Canada in '94. I was following a couple friends up onto an island who were on cross country skis. Unfortunately i was NOT on skis. I was following thier tracks and fell through in about 15' of water up to my pits. My cousin slid out on his belly and drug me out. I was back out on the ice 1 hour later.

Get back on the horse.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

drjongy, that pic is pretty cool!


----------



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

I fell through with my 2002 F250 Deisel March 15th 2004. The truck sank all the way to the bottom. That was on a shallow point in 24+ inches of water. It was close to being overtop of the tires. I somehow drove it out by bouncing the front wheels up onto the ice. Once I got it moving again, I put the pedal to the metal, and got the flock off of the lake. We were driving through pools of water which had accumulated on the top of the ice over the day, and apparently it had weakened the ice on that point. Talk about getting your blood flowing.  The only thing I was worried about was getting my truck onto dry land. I had my permanent ice house in tow, and it did not fair so well after I had dragged it through that hole, and then across the rest of the bay at 55-60 mph. At the time, that ice house just didn't matter much. It took an awful beating. I had to do a little repair work on it that next summer/fall. That is as close to falling throught he ice as I have been. I do not plan on being that stupid this year. Stizo :lost:


----------



## mnboy (Nov 13, 2004)

Last year my brother and I where up on Red Lake and decided to get away from the groups. We were cruising along with my F150 through a decent amount of snow until I saw a drift up ahead so I told my brother to hold on and I hit the gas. Next thing you know we were going down and came to a complete stop. I looked forward a saw about 2 feet of slush above my hood. We dropped her in half way up the doors until it settled. Had to have Rogers pull me out with their big plow truck, my 60 foot tow strap and another 10 foot chain...fun... When we finally got it out and started it my brother said that about five gallons of water blew out each exhaust pipe...... Theres mine :eyeroll:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

The closest falling in story I have is my new cell phone fell in. No insurance on it either...but I do now :lol:


----------



## duketter (Nov 24, 2004)

Holy *#()@ Stizo. I would've crapped my pants. Was that on Audubon? Everytime I drive on the ice I am more tense than a 14 year old at a junior high dance.


----------



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

DUKetter,

That was on Douglas Bay last March. I guess there has been open water reported on the East End of Sakakawea already. Audubon ahs had a couple vehicles dunked in the last week or so. Time to use the 4 wheeler. Stizo : )


----------

